# Amazing snacks with cigars!



## AB AFICIONADO (Aug 23, 2013)

As I've mentioned in precious posts, water is the only thing I ever pair my cigars with, until now! These crisp crackers have Italian herbs and spices that just takes your cigar to a super level! Tons of flavor to go with a nice earth/grass/wood...well you get the idea! I highly recommend you pick these up, maybe 3 or 4 bucks at your local supermarket, Phenomenal you won't regret it! If anyone does let me know how you like the experience!


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

Hummus, some corn chips, and a cold Sweet Tea. And at night Its always a beer.


----------



## sullyman (Aug 23, 2013)

I love snacking on roasted almonds with my cigars. Really great compliment to the nutty-flavored cigars


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I prefer to eat before my smoke, but I would be interested in participating in a cigar tasting party where smokes are presented with courses of food and wine. I think it would be fun to try once.


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I prefer to eat before my smoke, but I would be interested in participating in a cigar tasting party where smokes are presented with courses of food and wine. I think it would be fun to try once.


We used to do that but with boxes of cigars at poker night. Each week some one would buy a box, and we would cycle through the list. And at the end of each cycle we would deside the price value for the next set. It was amazing.


----------



## Xearo (Sep 5, 2013)

I Recently paired a cigar with steak, loved every minute of it. I don;t think i'll be able to find those crackers in Canada but i'll be keeping an eye open for some sort of Italian herb now.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Im with Tobias, I prefer to eat before I smoke and reserve smoking time for the most part with just a nice beverage.
Ive dont he wine and cheese thing, dark chocolate, nuts and a few other things. I still prefer just the stogie and a beverage.


----------



## JKlavins (Jun 28, 2013)

Those do sound good, I think I will try those crackers as soon as I get over this nasty cold. I've already missed 2 weekend cigar smoking nights this week, hopefully I'll feel better tomorrow!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

At a friends campsite I was introduced to cigars paired with small squares of chocolate sprinkled with sea salt. Seemed to make an average daily smoke like an 1844 #50 shine.


----------



## willyzhere (Aug 29, 2013)

Great question! I picked up a box of "limited time only" Lime-flavored Wheat Thins for something light (not too much flavor) to specifically go with bourbon and a smoke. I was not disappointed! Grab a box while you can.


----------



## Kane R (Aug 28, 2013)

willyzhere said:


> Great question! I picked up a box of "limited time only" Lime-flavored Wheat Thins for something light (not too much flavor) to specifically go with bourbon and a smoke. I was not disappointed! Grab a box while you can.


I LOVE THOSE. But they are not on my gluten free diet right now.


----------



## breitling (Aug 16, 2013)

I always have chocolate, coffee, water and some other sweet snack. I love tiramisu with a stogie.


----------



## Nuvolari (May 4, 2013)

There is a dark chocolate infused with Tabasco that I thought - erroneously - would be disgusting, but it's awesome! Sweet & spicy... Compliments most smokes!


----------



## jcnichols22 (May 24, 2011)

I stick to eating beforehand, had a bad experience smoking on an empty stomach at JR's one day.....never again


----------



## jcnichols22 (May 24, 2011)

I stick to eating beforehand, had a bad experience smoking on an empty stomach at JR's one day.....never again


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

I usually stick to eating before as well, but I might have to give it a try. I think I've seen those crackers in the store.


----------

